# Jasmine and Josie are back



## kay56649 (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, after a while of being off of the forum and since this topic helped me through Jasmine's foaling, I figured I should update you all on what they are up to!! I will post some pictures of her soon!! Jasmine is in driving training right now! I decided to teach her how to drive, even though I have never trained a mini to drive before! She is doing wonderful!! I will try to post some videos of her pulling!! Josie on the other hand is still as spirited as she was before, but has calmed down a ton!! She now leads, partially lunges, does showmanship, backs, and is working on in hand trail!! Her and jasmine aren't attached to each other so that makes it easier to train them!! So that's the update and I will post pictures of them both very soon!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey welcome back!! Sounds as though you are doing great things with your girls - cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## kay56649 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes I have some updated pictures of them! Josie is turning like a dark d.btown color between her back legs, her chest, and on her face! She has developed a white star and a little snip on her nose! She is in the process of turning color and we are excited to see what color she turns out with her white mane and tail! I think the only thing I haven't really worked on is trimming with the clippers! Jasmine will show in 4h with me next year when Josie will be weaned, then when Josie is 2, I want to show her! She has the bloodlines and the look for showing! I can see the Buckeroo eyes on her already!!!


----------

